# PCD in January



## dankeschoen (Dec 30, 2016)

Shon528 said:


> It was just my wife and I that went down. Glad to hear you joined! Don't forget that you get a rebate on your next car after being a member for a year. That alone makes up for the membership fee for a few years.


We had just a small group when I did it too, there were 3 of us taking delivery. One guy got some phone calls and had to cut out early, so it was just 2 of us for the rest. Then the others had also done European delivery, so it was just me at the end.

So you drove all the way from Greenville to Boston in one shot? I guess with 2 drivers that's doable, but sounds crazy! 
I thought driving from Atlanta to Shreveport in a day was long.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

dankeschoen said:


> We had just a small group when I did it too, there were 3 of us taking delivery. One guy got some phone calls and had to cut out early, so it was just 2 of us for the rest. Then the others had also done European delivery, so it was just me at the end.
> 
> So you drove all the way from Greenville to Boston in one shot? I guess with 2 drivers that's doable, but sounds crazy!
> I thought driving from Atlanta to Shreveport in a day was long.


I completely misread your question regarding how many did delivery w/ us. We had a small group as well, 7 total. It was only us, another couple that had already gotten their car, then 3 single guys. 1 picking up an X6 35i, another an X4 M40i, and the last one was in an M4 for the driving exercises. Never saw what he was picking up so not sure if he actually had an M4 or that's all they had for a 4 series. The guy w/ the X6 was given an X6M for the driving exercises. As a side note, it was interesting to see that even though being well over 5k lbs, the X6M seemed to have shorter stopping distances than the 340 and the X4 during the braking segment. The part where you get up to 55, hit the brakes, and then steer thru a turn, the X6M was already at a full stop before getting to the turn. Bigger rotors of course, but still impressive.

My days of those straight drives are long over. Did a couple of runs Boston to West Palm and back only stopping for gas but that was years ago. The plan was to do Greenville to Richmond, VA, stay over night, then the next day continue home. We ended up stopping near Charlotte to visit family for about an hour. Once back on the road, there was no way we were making it up to Richmond so we stopped in Durham, NC for the night. Got up early, and drove the whole day back to Boston. Next time would probably do a 2nd night in Greenville, go up to DC, stay a day or 2, then come home.


----------

